# Grey Squirrels



## Count Porcula (Jan 4, 2021)

Does anyone have suggestions for smoking grey squirrels? I've been blasting them lately. I smoked one the other day,  and the flavor was good, but it seemed like it needed a lot more salt than pork, it was a little dry (in spite of being coated with bacon grease), and I think it needed more time to get tender.

I'm thinking maybe I should bake them in foil for a couple of hours to get them tender and then smoke them briefly.

I don't want to use other cooking methods for squirrels. Smoking keeps things simple.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2021)

We fry ours then make gravy from the drippings. Never had one smoked


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Smoke for a while then put in foil pan and ad some broth cover with foil and continue to cook until its tender all in your smoker.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 4, 2021)

maybe try injecting some  type of marinade. or soak them in pops brine and make some squirrel ham


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 4, 2021)

I have found that squirrels, wild d turkey, ducks, pheasant are too lean to smoke for long periods of time.  I have brined them and then cold smoked them and them used BBQ or oven to cook.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2021)

I haven’t done it before but if I had a squirrel to smoke I’d wrap it in bacon. Everything’s better and more moist wrapped in bacon :)


----------



## Count Porcula (Jan 4, 2021)

Even bacon needs more bacon.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)

As for smoking, I would have suspected it would have been dry and tough...now I know without finding out the hard way.  

I have a mess of pheasant in the deep freeze and was thinking of smoking one just to try it...maybe I will just do the drumsticks/thighs.

I usually make my squirrel into jerky.  
I do also like it fried with gravy like suggested above.   

I also know you are a true hunter.  Squirrel hunting has no trophies, no bragging rights.  It is all about getting outside and blasting some tree rats.


----------



## Count Porcula (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone can hit a deer!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 4, 2021)

I injected these.  Butter and Apple juice.

Then wrapped them in foil, added apple juice and seasoning.

Flavor was great, but I was doing these at work and ran out of time.  Just a little tough.  could have used more time in the foil.

It's been a while;  I think that they got about an hour @ 225* before wrapping, then another hour.  Could have used a coule hours wrapped.

Hard to call them "smoked", I guess, but they were pretty good.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

I love squirrel, but if I was going to smoke them I think I'd brine them at least 6-12 hours in yiour basic 1 gallon water/1 cup kosher salt/3/4-1 cup brown sugar first.  I wouldn't use any brine that has a curing agent in it though, like Pink #1 or Tender Quick.  The bacon wrap would probably be good, too but I'd still brine before smoking regardless.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

I've never smoked a squirrel, but agree with the brining and either wrapping with bacon or aluminum foil and a braising liquid.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 4, 2021)

Count Porcula said:


> Anyone can hit a deer!


I keep the population at acceptable levels with my .17 HMR


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2021)

I haven't had any since I was a Kid, and that's been a long time.
I do remember that all my Mother did was Flour them in pieces & Fry them.
Like my GrandPop used to say "Not much meat on them, but Dang good Pickin".

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2021)

Cant help with smoking Squirrel, but Growing up, Squirrels or Bunnies at Grandma's house were made the same way...cut up, browned in Bacon Grease then simmered in Tomato Sauce until tender. Serve over Creamy Polenta with lots of Pecorino Romano.
Southern Smothered Squirrel is great. Fried and simmered in an Onion Pan Gravy.
Squirrels are also  great in BIGOS, Polish Hunters Stew, but that is much more involved cook...JJ


----------



## mosparky (Jan 4, 2021)

I have been watching for a good smoke for squirrel. If you or anybody finds one that knocks it out of the park, post it up. 
My absolute favorite game to hunt is squirrel.


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 4, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> I have a mess of pheasant in the deep freeze and was thinking of smoking one just to try it...maybe I will just do the drumsticks/thighs.



Brine them, then wrap in bacon for the smoke, good stuff! Makes a nice appetizer, even cold, just set it there and slice off little bits.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the likes chili and LakeErieSMFR they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

